# Sticky  "Start The New Year Scrappy!"



## RedHeadedTricia

_Hey Y'all!!_

_This new year I challenged myself to work on some stuff for this house and I was thinking of going scrappy for the whole year. I make lots of things but they all seem to go away...lol. As quilter's, we all know how that goes. So I am doing an "UFO No More" Challenge and "Start The New Year Scrappy" in tandem._

_I had a thought & I didn't want to highjack CJ's thread, so I started this one. My thought is that many of us love to make scrappy quilts and one of the best Free Patten scrappy site is Bonnie Hunter's Quiltville's Quips & Snips. Here is her Free pattern link: http://quiltville.blogspot.com/p/free-patterns.html_

_What if we had are own BH Scrappy Pattern Quilt-A-Long? It wouldn't be hard or anything like that. Just make a pattern from her site and post a picture of it here. Simple ... right? _

_I plan to start with her "Bricks & Stepping Stones" pattern on Jan. 1st. I'm kicking it up to a queen size quilt for my bed. I'm so excited!! The cutting will be a bit time consuming as I don't have die cutter to help me along, but come the turn of the calendar; I have a meeting with the rotatry cutter and mat.:sing: I spent time on Wednesday printing out 4 of her patterns that I want to make this next year. In no order... they are as follows:_
_Bricks & Stepping Stones, Dancing Nine-Patch!, Four-Patch & Furrows & Smokey Mountain Stars_

_So You think You want to join me? More the merrier!! It's as easy as pick a pattern, sew and post a pic! I hope that you will come and play with me in this challenge. I know that scrappy quilts can have many looks even if we all used the same pattern and that using what we have on hand can make those pretty "make do" quilts; so why not inspire each other? _

_I'm hoping to at least make a queen and 2 twins for the beds here in the cottage. For the twin guest beds, I was looking at using my nine-patch blocks from our swap in 2012. I have picked out the Dancing Nine-Patch pattern for those. I think they would be a perfect fit in a light colored room. Hummm I wonder what those would look like if I used a scrappy one patch on the back. Other than batting, can I make those twins with nothing but what is on hand or can trade for? An interesting question indeed. _

_Well I'm off to work on a baby quilt that I'm hand quilting dragonflies on for a close friend. _

_Toodles,_
_RHT_


----------



## Maura

If we make a sampler quilt, we can use whatever pattern we already have and feel comfortable with. I would like to do that. I have a book on tessellations and would like to start there.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I need to have my daughter take a picture of the BH quilt I just finished - Floribunda (Jacob's Ladder) It was really fun to make.

I have 170 split 9 patch blocks sewn and I need to lay them out. 

But!

My resolve for this year is not have too many projects going at a time. So for right now I have 1 sewing project in progress, 1 applique project in progress & 1 quilt in the frame to be hand quilted. The split 9 patch will need to wait its turn.

But I love to see the pictures of everyone else's projects and want to see the progress of your Bricks & Stepping Stones quilt.


----------



## CJ

I think it's a great idea! Scrappy quilts are so wonderful. They lend a charm that nothing else can do.

We hope to build our retirement home in the next few years, and I want to fill it up with quilts.

I've made Bonnie's Boxy Stars in blue and green batiks for my mom, so it wasn't really scrappy but what a fun quilt to make!

My version of it:









I wouldn't mind doing the Four Patch and Furrows, I have a ton of 2-1/2 blocks, 2 entire drawerfuls... Hmmm.... maybe I wills squeeze some time in for this!


----------



## CJ

Hey Tricia, what about setting up a group on Facebook for other friends to play along who aren't on this board? I'd actually love to see a variety of the 4 Patch and Furrows, it could be lovely in various colors!


----------



## AngieM2

Karen and I are talking of ideas for next year (just starting talking) and this is a really good one.

And is actually along the lines of a couple of ideas we have mentioned in our barely talks so far.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm in as long as it stays here -- I hate Facebook. 

I've found several patterns I want to do this coming year using the 120+ fat quarters I have plus lots of batik jelly rolls. Although I'm sort of doing Bonnie Hunter's Celtic Solstice, I won't finish on time since she just posted clue #3 and I'm still on #1. But I figure I'll chip away at it slowly over the next few months. 

I'm also in a BOM on Quilting Haven. It starts in January and we're making Christmas Wishes by Debbie Mumm which is a sampler. 

I have lots of yardage that I store neatly, but I really need to chip away at all the odds and ends scraps I have that are cluttering the place up.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Well CJ... I'm a strange critter who doesn't to use facebook. :shrug: LOL. But feel free to do one if you have it. Others have tryed to get me to sign up ... the closest thing to social media for me is my blog. :whistlin: That Boxy Star quilt you posted is pretty. The colors kind of reminds me of pieces of sea glass.


Grethan Ann we would love to see pictures of it when you get the chance. I would like to see how your Split 9-patches look too. I bet you could do a couple different layouts with that one too.


Wow Angie... great minds think alike. :whistlin::bow: 


I thought it might be a neat thing to do starting on Jan. 1st. That's when I'll start cutting my pieces. Anyone and everyone is welcome.


RHT


----------



## AngieM2

I've pointed Karen to this thread so we can get some suggestions to present to you all and others.


----------



## Calico Katie

This is one of my favorite scrappy patterns from Bonnie's site. It's on my short list of quilts to make. All simple strip piecing, no triangles. Fabrics that you're tired of just disappear and blend in. It doesn't get better than this!
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2005/06/scrappy-trips-around-world.html


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Included with the information Bonnie gives for the split 9 patch is a page on the different ways to lay the blocks out. There have to be 20 suggestions. That's one reason I'm waiting to sew it together; I have to decide how I want to do it! 

But actually I'm leaning toward the design in the antique quilt she shows. I've never seen that before. It's called Perkioman Valley and is very pretty. 

And I don't do facebook either. This is enough for me to keep up with.

I did finish a scrappy quilt top called Rick Rack 9 patche from Bonnie's Leaders & Enders book. I don't have a picture though and I've already given it away. But I did make enough of the 9 patches to make another one but I'm going to make it slightly different. But for now that's in a bag awaiting it's turn.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

CJ, I love the boxy stars quilt! The colors are wonderful!


----------



## CJ

I think I'm going to do Bonnie's "Happily Scrappily Irish". It's the first quilt pictured on this page:
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2012/03/bit-of-tuesday-sew-share.html


----------



## newcolorado

I am doing scrappy 16 patches quilts. Was what I came up with to use up this scrap I had. Some kinds only one little block of it. So are very multi colored blocks. I still have boxes of heavier material to make crazy quilts. In fact one top started and 13 blocks of it done. Been settng for a few years. I made doll clothes for some years and saved the scraps. In moving I cut a lot of little square blocks for the 16 patches to cut down the bulk of scraps. So to use will be the two kinds of scrappy quilts I will be working on.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Most of my quilts that I make for donations are scrappy. I love how all the colors go together. I do make regular quilts to, but enjoy the scrappy best. I am thinking of making some of Bonnie's patterns this year, they are on my list of quilts to make. I also like Maryquilts website. I have a lot of solids that I would like to use up. I am thinking of doing this quilt http://www.maryquilts.com/strings/string-diamonds/. For the swaps for next year, this would be a great one to do but instead of swapping blocks we could just swap fabric strips if need be.


----------



## AngieM2

I really like that string diamond design. The way it's done seems to be a cousin or very basic foundation piecing.

I really like the diamond design it makes.


----------



## Patches

This sounds fun to me! I have a full box of scraps to cut up on my winter to-do list also. I have an accuquilt cutter ready and waiting. Cant wait till the holidays are behind me so I can start cutting and sewing. I like the dancing nine patch and the string blocks. I would love to start cutting with you all on january 1.


----------



## Belfrybat

I too like the string diamonds. I did Bonnie Hunter's string quilt last year -- actually two versions of it. I really liked her "tube" method of cutting the blocks. 
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2005/06/diamond-strings.html


----------



## Classof66

Right now I am making the 2013 sampler that is the free pattern on Country Threads website. Most blocks you make a 12 inch and a 6 inch. I am about halfway thru after 2 days. If you have never looked at their website, take a look, its fun to follow their pet and goat experiences. Countrythreads.com


----------



## CJ

Here is another great idea for a scrappy quilt:
The Great Granny Quilt Along

It's darling, and would be very easy to do. I believe I've changed my mind yet again, I have to make this quilt!


----------



## newcolorado

CJ, 
very pretty quilt but for my scraps sure not scrapy enough. 

Some one here years back suggest BH to me. I finally did 16 kinds of material in each block and no two blocks alike. I used up a lot of scrap. Any under 1/4 yard got cut up 1/4 up I boxed to use in other quilts. I went through my q mags and books and finally decided I would do my own thing. I set the blocks with colored or white strips. I think still 2 or 3 boxes of scrap that I did not to before moving. DIL packed for me a bunch. How she marked the boxes I donot know. Probably material. Ones I was doing I was label what type and sizes.


----------



## HorseMom

Belfrybat said:


> I'm in as long as it stays here -- I hate Facebook.
> 
> I've found several patterns I want to do this coming year using the 120+ fat quarters I have plus lots of batik jelly rolls. Although I'm sort of doing Bonnie Hunter's Celtic Solstice, I won't finish on time since she just posted clue #3 and I'm still on #1. But I figure I'll chip away at it slowly over the next few months.
> 
> I'm also in a BOM on Quilting Haven. It starts in January and we're making Christmas Wishes by Debbie Mumm which is a sampler.
> 
> I have lots of yardage that I store neatly, but I really need to chip away at all the odds and ends scraps I have that are cluttering the place up.





DO you have a link to the Celtic Solstice? Im intrigued!
Heidi


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Go to quiltville.com Click on Blog Click the heading Celtic Solstice Mystery. 

I'm not a Mystery quilt person. I want to see what the finished project looks like before I jump in. And I don't always like Bonnie's color suggestions.

CJ - The great-granny squares quilt is really pretty. I've written the site down for future reference.


----------



## Belfrybat

HorseMom said:


> DO you have a link to the Celtic Solstice? Im intrigued!
> Heidi


Yes, it is: http://quiltville.blogspot.com/p/celtic-solstice-mystery.html
I'm almost finished with step 1. Step 2 doesn't look too bad, but Step 3 is going to be a killer! And I'm making the small one. That is why I said I wasn't going to finish on time. Last year's mystery ended January 1 and I finished the piecing in September and still haven't put on the borders.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Well I got my list going on what I would like to get done this next year. I hope to go through and get rid of some stash that has been sitting here for some time now. I really want to use up most of my Christmas prints. I think with the one string quilt I should be able to do that. Oh, that would be another one that could be done for a swap!

http://www.maryquilts.com/strings/string-diamonds/

http://www.rivercityquilts.com/kits/275/sweetie-pie.cfm

http://quiltingtutorials.com/all/xs-os-quilt-block-easy-quilting-tutorials/

http://quiltingtutorials.com/all/snowball-4-patch-quilt/

http://asimplelifequilts.blogspot.com/2013/12/wip-wednesday-string-edition.html


----------



## OK Yankee

Oh ladies! I am doomed! I very rarely post, but this thread got to me. I am a long time quilter like most of you, and I have a few scraps just laying around! I have 11 grands and 1 great grand. Between my husband and myself, we have 6 kids. Someone always needs a quilt!

This looks like so much fun! I could actually start a whole bunch at once, and finish at the same time. I will be following along with all of you. Is the start date Jan. 1? Just got my machine all cleaned and ready to start. Actually have a back-up, too.

Thanks muchly,
Yankee


----------



## Macybaby

This is a variation of the square diamond - I love this pattern!


----------



## Belfrybat

Macy -- that's the layout I used but in a smaller quilt. I love the way the stars just sort of appear. This thread has really gotten me motivated. I haven't settled on any definite patterns, but think I'll make a goal of using all the fabric I have that is 1/2 yard or smaller, except some FQs I'm keeping for another project. I figure I'll be able to get 5 - 6 quilts done the scrappy way.
Tricia - thanks so very much for starting this thread.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

This is Florabunda (Jacobs Ladder) from Bonnie Hunter quilting site.

This was a fun quilt to make.

The back (chain pattern) was a mystery quilt I made at my guild retreat last February.


----------



## AngieM2

Wonderful thread here CJ and the rest of the ladies.

I mentioned it in the "official what to swap or sew along" for next year thread I just started.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...as-even-quilt-alongs-similar.html#post6868132

please expand the ideas there, or keep this going here.

This is wonderful and much more cost effective.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

I'm getting excited here about getting started on the 1st, even though I had to pack up most of my stuff and place it in the storage unit due to a change in persons living here. 

It's funny how I've squirreled stuff in any space that I could find to keep as much a possible here that it's funny. But I was smart for leave a small box of scraps out so I'll be able to cut them into usable pieces. 

Ohhh for those who are intereseted there is a scrappy mystery starting on the 1st and it's free. This uses fat quarters or scraps. The first step with the supply list is up and is at the following site:

http://merrymayhem.com/uploads/3/0/7/3/3073796/136_oldiebutgoodie_pt1.pdf

Well I just thought I would share it with everyone. I'm off and running to put the coffee on.

Toodles,
RHT


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I don't normally do mystery quilts. I want to see what the project looks like before I spend time making something I may not like. :hair

I think people who participate in mystery quilts are very brave! :hand:

I may not participate in them but I really do like seeing pictures. Just curious, how many weeks is this mystery going?


----------



## Calico Katie

Thanks for posting that, Tricia! They always put Merry May's New Year's mystery on Planet Patchwork, too. I like their format because it's so clear and easy to read. About.com also does a NY mystery but I don't care for the presentation on those. They seem a little too fussy and complicated for me to try to do in one day.
http://www.planetpatchwork.com/Case136/Case136Part1.htm

http://quilting.about.com/od/Mystery-Quilts/ss/2014-New-Years-Day-Mystery-Quilt-Pattern.htm

Gretchen, the mystery we're talking about is planned to be done in one day. You get some start up instructions on fabrics and getting some work done ahead of time - like the HSTs for Merry May's BOM - then the rest of the instructions are released every couple of hours through the day.

These are usually lap size quilt tops using beginner level techniques because of the time element. If you don't care for the finished top, they're always good to quilt or tie and give away as a baby quilt or a lap quilt for the elderly.


----------



## newcolorado

I was in Walmart Thursday. Their Xmas material was $3 to $5 a yard. Looked like they had put it all on the end rack. I was not impressed with their Xmas material. I never saw any of it I wanted. A woman and I was talking too was wanted to make a table runner. She could not find any either. 

My mother bought Xmas toweling and I guess must of been remanets as she hemmed pieces. Was not cut with the pattern. Had to be early 70's. She gave me some left overs. One was long piece and I use as table runner. All I had to do was hem it on each end. Some I use as scarfs on things. They are still good as long use at Xmas time. 

I did buy two panels and are ducks in a scene. I though greese but . . . Only thing is the Real Tree printed on the bottom and If I cut off it will take the brown border off. If it was small okay but big and thought about applique something over it. I wanted that brown border.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Maybe a 1 day mystery would be ok. Our local nursing home has put out a request for lap quilts . . . thinking, thinking. 

If I can get the project I'm piecing now finished by New Years, I think I might go for it. You guys are just sucking me in!


----------



## FarmChix

AngieM2 said:


> Wonderful thread here CJ and the rest of the ladies.
> 
> I mentioned it in the "official what to swap or sew along" for next year thread I just started.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...as-even-quilt-alongs-similar.html#post6868132
> 
> please expand the ideas there, or keep this going here.
> 
> This is wonderful and much more cost effective.


Most of those blocks would be great for a swap! I have been on a scrappy "kick" for a while......in between cleaning up the UFOs! :banana:


----------



## Calico Katie

Gretchen Ann said:


> Maybe a 1 day mystery would be ok. Our local nursing home has put out a request for lap quilts . . . thinking, thinking.
> 
> If I can get the project I'm piecing now finished by New Years, I think I might go for it. You guys are just sucking me in!


Maybe we could do a New Year's Day Sew Along with this. If there are others interested, we could do the mystery together and post on our progress through the day. If anybody was having trouble with a step, we could offer advise to each other. 

Does anybody else think they might do this New Year's Day mystery?


----------



## Calico Katie

newcolorado said:


> I was in Walmart Thursday. Their Xmas material was $3 to $5 a yard. Looked like they had put it all on the end rack. I was not impressed with their Xmas material. ...


 Years ago Walmart actually had fabric departments with some nice fabrics. The ones in our stores were always busy so I don't know why they got rid of them. I saw a year or so ago that one store had a small selection of fabrics but they were terrible quality. They were overpriced for how sleazy the fabrics were.


----------



## Belfrybat

I just found this free star pattern and have fallen in love. It's controlled scrappy in that the colours are grouped. Instead of a quilt, I can just see this as four table toppers in each of the seasons' colours. This has been moved up to the top in my "to do" list for next year. 
http://happyquiltingmelissa.blogspot.com/2012/09/introducing-starburst-tutorial-and.html


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I don't know how you guys find all these links but they sure are beautiful!


----------



## FarmChix

Belfrybat said:


> I just found this free star pattern and have fallen in love. It's controlled scrappy in that the colours are grouped. Instead of a quilt, I can just see this as four table toppers in each of the seasons' colours. This has been moved up to the top in my "to do" list for next year.
> http://happyquiltingmelissa.blogspot.com/2012/09/introducing-starburst-tutorial-and.html


Someone must have posted this one before. I already have it saved in my favorites bar. Maybe some of us could do a quilt-along on Christmas Day and make a few of these blocks???


----------



## Calico Katie

That 24" star would be nice for a nine block quilt. It looks fairly simple to make. Using their measurements with a 3" sashing, a nine block quilt would be 84" square and you could add whatever size border you wanted to it. Too bad I've already heaped my quilting plate with more than I can finish for now but it's a definite idea for next year.


----------



## Belfrybat

Calico Katie said:


> That 24" star would be nice for a nine block quilt. It looks fairly simple to make. Using their measurements with a 3" sashing, a nine block quilt would be 84" square and you could add whatever size border you wanted to it. Too bad I've already heaped my quilting plate with more than I can finish for now but it's a definite idea for next year.


I thought the same thing. Actually I wondered why the larger quilts were still 4 squares. 

I'm not up to a Christmas Day sew-along, but would be interested in New Years Day.


----------



## FarmChix

Belfrybat said:


> I thought the same thing. Actually I wondered why the larger quilts were still 4 squares.
> 
> I'm not up to a Christmas Day sew-along, but would be interested in New Years Day.


Whoops! That's what I meant.....New Year's Day.


----------



## Calico Katie

Is anybody else interested in doing a New Year's Day sewalong? Maybe the Planet Patchwork mystery? It starts with Clue #2 at 9am Eastern and ends with Clue #5 at 1pm Eastern. If I decide to do it, I'll work up my half square triangles for Clue #1 over the weekend. I already went thru my stash and pulled out a lot of odds and ends to use up. That's my goal for 2014, to use up all of these old scraps and yardage that I've kept putting back. No New Fabric is my motto this year.


----------



## Chickensittin

Calico Katie said:


> Is anybody else interested in doing a New Year's Day sewalong? Maybe the Planet Patchwork mystery? It starts with Clue #2 at 9am Eastern and ends with Clue #5 at 1pm Eastern. If I decide to do it, I'll work up my half square triangles for Clue #1 over the weekend. I already went thru my stash and pulled out a lot of odds and ends to use up. That's my goal for 2014, to use up all of these old scraps and yardage that I've kept putting back. No New Fabric is my motto this year.


Yes, this sounds fun! I'm in.


----------



## Calico Katie

I've started a thread about doing a sewalong on New Year's Day. The thread title is "Let's Do a One Day Mystery".


----------



## HorseMom

Belfrybat said:


> I just found this free star pattern and have fallen in love. It's controlled scrappy in that the colours are grouped. Instead of a quilt, I can just see this as four table toppers in each of the seasons' colours. This has been moved up to the top in my "to do" list for next year.
> http://happyquiltingmelissa.blogspot.com/2012/09/introducing-starburst-tutorial-and.html


 
I really like this one! It reminds me of the Carpenter's Wheel from the CW book I got.

I'm not sure what/if any swaps I'm going to do this year. I got in a real bad slump last and never finished the 3 baby quilts I started. In the new year I want to finish those plus one more, finish up the mystery from last year, re-do the Ohio State quilt that my cat ruined, and work on some other "me" UFO projects. So My plate is pretty full considering I don't currently even have anywhere to sew :sob:
Heidi


----------



## Patches

well, I already started on a scrappy log cabin that I want to do. I am sure I can't do the New Years Day mystery, but might do it later. I don't usually get to sew on that day! I am looking at the granny quilt, and the 5 minute block as 2 I would like to do. I have a whole box of scraps to start cutting next month. I want to get them all cut up and sorted. I was also thinking about the 'majestic mountain' block for scrap strips. I would love to do sew a longs to keep me motivated this year.Have several UFOs to finish up too. I can't figure out how to post pictures on here yet or I would love to share. Maybe I will put that on my to-do list also.


----------



## Classof66

I am in. Finished the cutting and sewing yesterday. Today was press and trim ears day and I woke up with the flu, or a bad cold. I am determined to "press" on, so I am up now and ready to finish and be ready tomorrow. I may be in my nightgown and robe but I'm ready! We are having a blizzard outside, by the way. Just me and the cats and we are gonna get cozy! Gonna fix some Italian food!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I found this scrappy bargello quilt. Not sure I'd have the patience to do it, but the results are fantastic: http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2005/06/scrappy-bargello.html


----------



## Patches

I am slowly workib on my crappy log cabin. But I also started another project.....I got my huge box out that was running over with scraps and I am using my accuquilt to cut everything into squares and strips. I am excited to be working on this and am laying out a lot of strips that I plan to use in the string diamond blocks a little later. Haven't decided what I will make with my squares, but I will when I get them all cut. I have lots of ideas for quilt tops this year using up my scraps! What are you all working on?


----------



## mamma24

Love this thread! As my goal for the year is to spend next to nothing, I am making a double wedding ring out of scraps for my husband's niece! This thread inspired me to get out my BOXES of scraps from the basement and start cutting out pieces!! Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to see pictures of lots of resourceful, scrappy quilts!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Great going Mamma24 and Patches. I joined the Merry Mayhem New Year mystery. I used mainly scraps and some "ugly" fat quarters. I'm not finished yet -- one day mysteries take me at least three. This is only part of the blocks, and I might omit the really bright ones as they are not blending in well. The final quilt will be 7 x 9 blocks with a border.


----------



## Classof66

My Merry Mahem is laying in pieces while I recover from the flu. I did mine all in blues, fabric from a Conneccting Threads kit. I had such good intentions.....


----------



## Calico Katie

Classof66 said:


> My Merry Mahem is laying in pieces while I recover from the flu. I did mine all in blues, fabric from a Conneccting Threads kit. I had such good intentions.....


Take care of yourself first because the quilt will be there when you feel better. This is no time to take chances with colds/flu getting worse instead of better. I think the blue sounds pretty. When you do get your top together, maybe you could post a picture for us in the New Years Mystery thread with the other posts. 

Mine has been delayed a couple of days due to family coming into town and dd's 40th birthday. This will go fast though when I have more than 30 minutes at a time to work on it.


----------



## Belfrybat

Classof66 said:


> My Merry Mahem is laying in pieces while I recover from the flu. I did mine all in blues, fabric from a Conneccting Threads kit. I had such good intentions.....


Get well fast. I'm down with "flu type" symptoms today. I had the flu shot, so hope I don't get the full blown version.

I wish I had gone with more controlled scrappy. Actually, I don't like this at all, so am pondering making about 1/4th the blocks over so it will be more coordinated. I do love the pattern and can see myself making this again. Someone on the Quilting Board made hers in shades of red and white -- it's a stunner.


----------



## cc

I saw the Smokey Mountains for the first time at Christmas and so I think I am just going to have to "force" myself to make that one. May take all year but that is OK, quilt police have quit coming by and bothering me!!!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Well I finally got all those squares cut out for the Merry Mayhem pattern. I'm only 20 days late but we are having family issues that is on going. But now I can start drawing my seam lines & pairing up all those HST's. I actually cut 34 sets of blocks which will give me 168 blocks as I wanted to enlarge the top to a more useful bed size. I filled my little tray that I'm using to keep all the pieces together. I'm going to add a pic of it. I have also been cutting for some of my next scrappies and talk about those over on my blog. I have a neat new storage container for those. I Want more of these!

(I'm going to attempt a picture here... if it doesn't come thru...the pic is on blog too.)

I'm off to do a seriously needed deep cleaning @ neighbors house. I'm down to scrubbing the last kitchen wall with Awesome today. So the lines will have to wait...

RHT


----------



## Patches

I finished my scrappy log cabin top today. I like it a lot. Put it together in the barn raising pattern. I also dug out enough stash to border another top that was waiting ( for several months)! I still need to cut some more scraps up to start something else. Got one more customer quilt to quilt, I think five tops for me now, and still more scraps to go. I am enjoying sewing tops without buying fabric for now. If I can figure out how to post pictures I will.


----------



## Chickensittin

I can't decide which to start! :shrug: Keep the good ideas coming!


----------



## Belfrybat

I found this pattern this morning for a scrappy zippered quilted bag. It really looks easy. Actually the pattern makes 4 or 5 bags, but that's using full width of fabric. I think I'll make one from shorter pieces to test the pattern. Hopefully this afternoon as it shouldn't take too long. 
http://luannkessi.blogspot.com/2009/12/quilted-zipper-bagtutorial.html


----------



## Belfrybat

I found this scrappy pattern for a baby quilt that uses 1-1/2" strips 36" or longer. I have tons of orphan jelly roll strips left over from various projects, so am going to make it from them. Mine will end up being about 45 x 65" unless I border it. A perfect lap sized quilt. 
http://www.cluckclucksew.com/2012/07/tutorial-strip-and-flip-baby-quilt.html


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Well I'm happy to report that I finally got a chance to get started on my 1st scrappy project of the year now that the baby quilt I was hand quilting is gone out the door and working it's way to Canada. 

I'm working on the Merry Mayhem Mystery. Yesterday afternoon I started chaining the 2 7/8" HST pairs. I got one side done and will run the other side this afternoon. So here is what the makings of 140 blocks currently looking like.

I'm just happy to get to it. I have a couple more that I would like to get done this year in between my UFO's and Monthly Make-A-Gift projects.

RHT


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Been working on cleaning out my bins of strings. I now have one quilt top almost done. Have the two borders picked out just need to get them cut now. I will make one more quilt top as these will be Christmas gifts for my nephews. Hubby and I will be hand tying these as I want them to really feel homemade. The solid borders are actually darker than pictured. it's that darn flash that make s them brighter.


----------



## Belfrybat

Very, very nice. I love the leaves and berry fabric you are planning for a border. Almost Christmassy, yet Fallish. And if it is darker, then perfect for a boy/ man.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I don't know if anyone is paying attention to this thread anymore. Lots of people were enthused about scrappy quilts the first part of the year. I've finished a scrappy quilt top I started last fall. Of course it's a Bonnie Hunter quilt.

Perkiomen Mountain


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I don't know if anyone is paying attention to this thread anymore. Lots of people were enthused about scrappy quilts the first part of the year. I've finished a scrappy quilt top I started last fall. Of course it's a Bonnie Hunter quilt. :nanner:

Perkiomen Mountain


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Feel free to delete the extra post.


----------



## maxine

I just found this thread and am enjoying it very much,, let's keep it going please! My life has taken a turn for the "Wonderful"!! I am engaged to be married,, have not set a definite date yet, but are thinking October,, now here is the crazy part,, the thought of moving all my sewing "STUFF" and setting up a new sewing room makes me faint with anxiety!!!!!!!!! I have lots of tops I need to finish, so will hopefully have pictures of FINISHED tops to post here eventually,, the one I want to finish first is a green and blue pattern from Bonnie Hunter,, something Mountians,, I need you ladies to keep me on track and sane as I make this journey into marriage,, I've been widowed for almost 14 years and didn't think I'd be doing this again,,but am glad I am,, !!!!!!!!!!! now I must get to SEWING!!


----------



## CJ

That's just beautiful Gretchen Ann!



Gretchen Ann said:


> I don't know if anyone is paying attention to this thread anymore. Lots of people were enthused about scrappy quilts the first part of the year. I've finished a scrappy quilt top I started last fall. Of course it's a Bonnie Hunter quilt. :nanner:
> 
> Perkiomen Mountain


----------



## CJ

Very nice, I really like string quilts, aren't they fun to do?



Debbie in Wa said:


> Been working on cleaning out my bins of strings. I now have one quilt top almost done. Have the two borders picked out just need to get them cut now. I will make one more quilt top as these will be Christmas gifts for my nephews. Hubby and I will be hand tying these as I want them to really feel homemade. The solid borders are actually darker than pictured. it's that darn flash that make s them brighter.


----------



## mizlew

I just finished the binding on a string quilt I made for my youngest grandsons' high school graduation on the 15th. Cut it close, but all it lacks is the label. My DH pointed out that I had 18 years to do it. Expecting our first great grandchild in November and our 4th step great grandchild in December. Will be making scrap baby quilts starting next week and a couple of pattern baby quilts as well.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Congratulations Maxine! I'm sure after being widowed for 14 years, getting married again will be a huge adjustment! Blessings to you and your fiance. :clap: :happy:

I've love to see pictures of your quilts in progress, so would everyone else.

Keep us all updated. :banana:


----------



## Gretchen Ann

CJ - I know you have an accu (sp?) cutter. I'm thinking of getting one. Even if I would only cut strips & squares, I think it would be a tremendous time saver.

Do they come in different sizes? Are there other types of cutters you think would be better? I've just started thinking about this, haven't done any research yet.

What is your recommendation? Thanks for your thoughts.

It didn't hurt to give away the Perkioman Mountain quilt top. I want to make another one someday but I'm going to change the split 9 patch block. I want to make the blocks with the center block a square instead of HST. I think it will really give it an extra pop! I've made 4 blocks with the square in the center and I like the look.



What do you think of the block this way? Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## CJ

Gretchen Ann, the AccuQuilt is in my opinion, the best thing (other than my long arm) that I ever added to my quilting tools. I have the Studio (which is the heavy duty one).

It can cut 10 layers of quilt fabric at once. There are a gazillion dies for it, and they will also custom make a die for you if you wish.

If you primarily want a die cutter for quilt pieces, then the AccuQuilt is the way to go. You can cut a king size quilt out in no time at all, and for scrap busting? Can't be beat.

If you primarily want something to cut out unique appliquÃ© shapes, Brother has a new system out that takes images (scan in a coloring book page, for example) and then cuts the design.

I love the block you just posted, I think that's called Arkansas crossroads? One of my quilting friends just bought an AccuQuilt just to cut that particular block, because she's making a bunch of them for charity.


----------



## vixcottage

I love the quilt. I have almost finished a baby quilt for my niece and am planning a scrappy 9 patch for my brother. He wants emerald green and white. I love scrappy quilts but need to "do my own thing" and look at patterns and redesign them to my likes. Keep up the great work! I am a newbie and have a lot to learn.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Pictures of the baby quilt would be great. We were all beginners when we started and I'm still learning after 40 years!:banana::banana:


----------



## Patches

I am still following along here. Really busy right now with the gardens, farmers markets, and soaping business, but still running to the sewing room every time I get a chance. I cut all my scraps into squares and strips and plan to start cutting into 'pattern pieces' this week. Planning a scrappy wedding ring, have finished a scrappy log cabin, and have a couple more scrapoys laid out to work on. Garden is about ready for a break from me so it can just grow, I am making soaps, jams and jellies every day seems like, but all the new roses and flowers for this year are in the ground now so that will help. Congrats Maxine........that is awesome! Well, off to the soap shed for a couple hours, then paperwork to do then?.............who knows.


----------



## maxine

Gretchen Ann I thank you for your kind words,, sorry I've taken so long to respond,, I've been out of town,, now I'm home and contemplating how to go about packing up my "Stuff",, very daunting,, but I have to say,, one concern was solved for me,, how to move my sewing building to my new home,, My Fiancee said "Let's don't try to move the building, as it's pretty old and might come apart while transporting".. yikes! I could just see it falling apart and all my sewing things scattering all over the country side!! He then bought a 31ft travel trailer, and is converting it into my private sewing room!!!!!!!! Wow! now the thought of packing up all my fabric, patterns, thread and other Stuff makes me weak in the knees.. not to mention, also packing all my personal things,, clothes, dishes, furniture, etc.. actually since we are combining households, I'm not taking too much.. Going to have a Yard Sale and then leaving most of everything else with my daughter.. but am also taking lots of my garden plants, pots, etc,, that plus the sewing room things are going to be a chore,, whew,, and have NOT had time for any sewing lately,, but I will I promise!!

Everyone keep well!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Maxine - Your fiance sounds like a good guy. Congratulations on the new sewing building! Unless you are moving far away, just take it a day at a time sorting through your stuff. It takes longer, but you might as well sort through everything and only take the items you really want. 

When is the wedding?


----------



## maxine

thanks Gretchen,,He is indeed a good guy,, he's been cleaning and scubbing the trailer getting it ready for me.. taking out applicances I won't need.. putting in shelves etc all while I'm here at home packing and fussing..I know it will all come together eventually,,whew.. 

Yes I'm only packing what I absolutely want, then am having a yard sale for the rest.. No date for wedding yet,, probably October,, 

I really like the scarppy Block you posted,, very muck like the corners set on point,, that looks like a fun block to use up fabric and quickly too,, thanks for letting us see it.. keep us posted with the results,,

now back to packing.. today I'm working on books... cookbooks, quilting books, reading books, gardening books.. whew.. maybe it's nap time..


----------



## maxine

Hello to Everyone,, 
It's pretty quiet in all our sewing places,, I know this is a busy time of year with garden, canning, back to school.. Hope you are all having a wonderful summer.. I'm still moving to my new home,, have taken most of my plants and am working on the sewing room,, have packed up 55 large bags of fabric.. still to be moved,, but had to get it off the shelves so could take the shelving to new sewing trailer to be put up there,, they have the unneccessary applicances etc out, carpeting almost in, and starting on the shelving,, it's going to be so wonderful to have such an awesome work place,,!! the transporting of all my "Stuff" is daunting,, almost have everything I want out of the house.. will leave the most of it for my daughters use,, but still,, have lots of STUFF!! whew.. still no wedding date,, but soon I'm sure,, 

Everyone keep well and happy,,


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

_Good Morning Y'all. I have eye-candy to share with you! 

I thought I would share some pictures of my scatter-brained Anvils. This was the one I wanted to start out my Scrappy New Year theme for this year but things got left on the wayside. But I finally got the top down 2 days ago. As I was trying to figure out the row placements, Supervisor Honey Bee was on hand to do her job. _

 

_This is a picture of the top as it is hanging out on the close line. I believe it to be about 66" X 78" at the moment. So far it has 11 blocks across and 13 rows making it close to twin size, but less drape on it. This is a "Make Do" quilt, and you might even see fabrics that you might have sent me over time.

_​ 
_This last picture is a close up of the quilt blocks. __This was the "Merry Mayhem Mystery #136". I did enlarge the pattern from it's know size of 48" X 60" if I remember right. Now I have to see about batting & backing __for it and then I'm going to tie it with floss. Just in time to use this year's cold Michigan winter.

_ 

_Now I have to think about which one I'm going to do after I get my Holiday sewing done. I thinking about that "Bricks & Stepping Stones" by Bonnie Hunter could be my next one to make. I already have some of the pieces cut out, but I need to tame some more scraps and I really need to get make to my "Farmer's Wife Sampler" too. They should make for a good amount of scrap busting. I will keep you posted. 

RHT_​


----------



## Calico Katie

Very pretty, Tricia! I made that top, too, but kept it the lap quilt size. Still not quilted, though. Bonnie Hunter is starting a new mystery if you're interested in that. She has released the fabric requirements and the first clue comes out right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Pretty anvil quilt. Love the colors.


----------



## Belfrybat

Very nice -- I really like scrappy quilts. I just finished the mystery quilt on the Quilting Board and was having so much fun I made two, one of which is scrappy. I need to finish the border, then will post it here.


----------



## Belfrybat

I just finished the scrappy version of the mystery quilt. I like it so much I made it longer and wider to fit my bed.


----------



## Belfrybat

I found a neat scrappy pattern called "Tiddlewinks". I've only made a few test blocks, but it's the kind of thing that can just grow. It's comprised of 4-1/2" and 2-1/2" blocks on a neutral background. The person who shared about it says she just cuts out blocks from scraps as she goes along, puts them in a zip lock bag, and when she has 48 sets, sews up a charity quilt. Here's a pic of the quilt and a link to the free pattern. 
http://heritagequilts.org/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/TIDDLY_WINKS.16692135.pdf


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Belfry, those are cute quilts. They are really pretty. I've never seen the Tiddlewinks pattern before, but I don't know all the patterns either.

I have several Bonnie Hunter quilts started but I've put them away. I'm determined to finish a number of small projects before I work on something else again. They all need to be quilted and I'm quilting them on my home sewing machine. It is exciting to see them finished! Just 3 more to go!!!!

I'm considering participating in the Bonnie Hunter mystery quilt project. I'll download the instructions for later this winter. I'm going to get this tub empty!!!

Thank you for sharing your quilts. I love to see other peoples' projects.


----------



## menollyrj

I'm going to do Bonnie's newest mystery quilt also. Had some fabric in the right colors left over from a quilt I'm ready to sandwich and sew for DD. Of course, I didn't let that stop me from buying a "little extra."

Also, in the theme of using up scraps, I bought fabric last year to make quilts for DD, DS14 and DS12. (For the record, two of the three are ready for sandwich and sew...) Instead of trying to perfectly piece the backs or buying anything else, I FORCED myself to stay out of the fabric stores and use up remnants that either matched the front or were leftovers from the piecing. The backs aren't works of art, but they will be fine. The kids don't care; they love that they have their own, no matter WHAT the back looks like.

I have also done a Bonnie Hunter scrappy bargello which was super easy and used a ton of scraps. I love it because I have fabric from my grandmother's stash, from HT swaps, other quilt leftovers, gifts from my Mom, and yard sale treasures. Each one has a memory with it. I really need to make another two for my niece and nephew...

So many projects, so little time!!


----------



## maxine

Good job, menollyrj.. would love to see some pictures.


----------



## menollyrj

Scrappy bargello 









DD quilt









DS12 quilt (before I sewed the blocks together)


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I follow Bonnie's blog and am looking forward to the new mystery quilt. I save the patterns to do sometime, but I'm not going to start the mystery quilt right away. I just have to wait and see what it actually looks like before I decide to commit. I already have too many projects going to start another one.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm planning on doing Grand Illusion along with a group on the Quilting Board. When dealing with thousands of little pieces like Bonnie's quilts, I need to encouragement of other folks. 
I've started her last two but didn't finish either one. I'm hoping this one will break my pattern. Bonnie stated Grand Illusion is supposed to be a bit easier. We'll see....


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Belfry, keep us updated on your progress. I'll be glad to cheer you on even if I'm not participating. I love pictures and perhaps you'll even get me enthused enough to start, but I won't use the colors Bonnie has chosen.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'll start a thread here when it gets going. I'm differing from the colours somewhat as I couldn't get the paint chips she uses so chose fabrics that I thought were similar. I'm staying in her basic colourway but don't really like pink, so have substituted a rose instead. I'm also just using one fabric per colour as I had those in my stash.


----------



## menollyrj

I bought fabric but also had some that will work. I'm trying to be brave and use some fabrics that are in the right color family but not exactly matching. I have some rosy pinks that I'm going to use a bit of as well as some oddball greens that are a little darker but still in the same shade of green. And I AM going to use "Bonnie neutrals," not just tone-on-tones. I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## Chickensittin

Does anyone know if there is a New Year's Day mystery quilt again? I really enjoyed the one last year! :happy:


----------



## Chickensittin

Maybe this one? 

http://quilting.about.com/od/Mystery-Quilts/ss/2015-New-Years-Day-Mystery-Quilt-Pattern.htm


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Looks fun, keep us posted on your progress.

I've decided I'm going to take it easy this year and not get too many project going at one time. I'll see how long I can stick to that decision! :facepalm:


----------



## sapphira

My printer of 12 years totally died 2 days ago. Love the smokey mountain quilt and think I will do that one. Very nice material store with everything down the mountain on way to Bedford. Can't wait to get there now but gotta get printer first. I threw most of my material collection away to whoever came and got it. Moved myself and lots had to go. New materials is a nice High !


----------

